# Günstigste CPU mit OPC-UA oder Profinet/Profibus koppler



## NeoCortex (5 September 2020)

Als erstes eine kleine Erklärung, wieso ich überhaupt so eine komische Frage stellen muss: 
Mein Schwiegervater in spe hat für seine Heimautomation mehrere Siemens S7-1200 und eine S7-1500 im Einsatz. Er ist seit längerem auf der Suche nach einem Busystem, das möglichst anspruchslos ist um ein Paar Lampen und viele Taster zu steuern.


Modbus ist doof, weil ? (Wollte er mir nicht verraten, aber ich tippe auf gibt es nicht fertig in größe einer Schalterdose) 
KNX ist doof, weil man da diese schweineteure ETS für braucht. 
CAN ist doof, weil es das nicht fertig zu kaufen gibt. 
Dachte ich mir: Dann offerierst du ihm halt DALI...
Nun hab ich aber mit ner oberflächlichen Suche nix gefunden was bei Siemens direkt dali spricht, deswegen wollte ich ihm das Wago system Schmackhaft machen....

Ich dachte, wentweder du schleppst ihm die günstigste, gebrauchte wago CPU an, die du finden kannst, die wird mit ner Dali karte ausgestattet und macht dann einen OPC-UA server Für die S7-1500, damit die das lesen kann.
Bischen geschaut, dass die billigste CPU >300€ kostet und sofort den Geldbeutel in der Tasche schreien gehört....

Dann dachte ich "Moment mal, der hat doch eh schon Profinet und Profibus im Haus liegen, da kann er doch eigentlich auch einen viel billigeren Profibus/Profinet koppler und dann kann er das alles in Step7 abbilden.... 
Die frage ist nur, ob Step7 das auf die Kette bekommt weil Wago cool ist und den Dali Part wegabstrahieren kann?

Oder hab ich das alles falsch verstanden?
Würde das Funktionieren, dass man die Dali parametrierung über die wago software macht und anschließend in Step7 nur noch objekte bekommt, die Step7 einfach kauen kann?


----------



## Blockmove (5 September 2020)

Mehrere 1200 und eine 1500 und dann wegen 300€ jammern 
Für die ET200SP gibt es ein Dali-Mastermodul 6ES7137-6CA00-0BU0.


----------



## .:WAGO::0103669:. (10 September 2020)

Hallo,

um eine geeignete Lösung aus dem Hause WAGO finden zu können, ist es am einfachsten, wenn sie sich direkt an die WAGO Produktberatung wenden.

Diese erreichen sie folgendermaßen:

Tel: +49 571 887-44630
Mail: productinfo.de@wago.com


----------

